# Finally she barks



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I finally had a day with no morning appointments so I ran out to the desert to run a few rounds through her. I wanted to take the #1 as well but it was fairly windy the last few days, probably due to those northerners sending it this way.
First I shot 50 rounds of 119gr fmj over a mid range of 231. I had one failure to feed correctly with the first full magazine. The spring in it came off a semi I believe. It is way to stiff. Anything less than a full mag. fed smoothly. This is the extended mag. The standard fed fine. Once the first 50 were through her I began shooting at cardboard from 21ft (7yds). I thought it performed well and will undoubtedly improve after a few hundred more rounds. I really like the feel of it, the controls are all 1911 like so it was a familiar feel. All total I shot 150 rounds of 9mm as well as a healthy amount of 22lr and a few 45's I do have one small issue with the gun. As you can see the lower grip screw has been removed by me so I could order new ones that are stainless. I purchased a horsehide( because it doesn't allow moisture to soak through the way cowhide does) holster but the butt of he gun still touches bare skin. As it has stopped snowing here at the end of the last ice age and I have sweat a bit while wearing it and working the original ones rusted. All in all I'd say the gun performed very well. I think I'll keep it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a fine day, Cam usually sends the winds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet he was planting potatoes.......


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a good start, YD. Now to test some premium self-defense rounds. So much good stuff out there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard good stuff about winchesters PDX-1. I carry it in my 45's, it groups well but all I have is hearsay about it's capabilities.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am waiting for the wind to stop also Don. Maybe Sat, I hope.

I have never shot the Winchester PDX-1 but I am sure they would do the job if needed. I carry the Hornady Critical Defense, I have watched videos of them and they seem to perform very well, they even went through slanted windshields with no problem.

I didnt know that about horse hair, its interesting. I use the Versa Carry for my XDS , so far I like it, but like you mentioned just about any IWB lets the grip touch your skin, of course an under garment would help, but here in Az, when are you going to wear 2 shirts, lol


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Up in Flagstaff maybe... :fishing: :hunter4:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

sportyg said:


> Up in Flagstaff maybe... :fishing: :hunter4:


I live up on the Mogollon Rim, about the same elevation as Flag and I rarely wear two shirts, lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

A nice IWB holster is the N8squared. Web site is n82tactical.com. I have one for my Kimber Pro Carry II and the grip does not touch your skin with this holster. That's one of the reasons I bought it. The other is it is very comfortable to wear.


----------

